# Win A Citizen Watch



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

First to correctly identify this object wins Citizen watch.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

That is definitely a full scale model of a human brain, cast in Pewter.

Do you still have my address Phillip?


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Can we have a tiny clue :thumbup:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

kevkojak said:


> That is definitely a full scale model of a human brain, cast in Pewter.
> 
> Do you still have my address Phillip?


No no


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

jmm1 said:


> Can we have a tiny clue :thumbup:


It's not a watch


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

If Haydn gets this I'll never live it down .


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

chocko said:


> jmm1 said:
> 
> 
> > Can we have a tiny clue :thumbup:
> ...


So it's watch related.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Half a half a hollowed. Out walnut with a metal band that joins to the other half somehow to hold something,snuff?

Well got to start somewhere!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

710 suggests jelly mold?


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

bridgeman said:


> 710 suggests jelly mold?


I thought that, but is this not a macro shot.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well the top pic looks like a burnt chocolate cake...


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Are these pictures of the same object, or am I being abit tup.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

jmm1 said:


> Are these pictures of the same object, or am I being abit tup.


Yes


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

chocko said:


> jmm1 said:
> 
> 
> > Are these pictures of the same object, or am I being abit tup.
> ...


Yes I am tup or yes they are the same object.


----------



## Doxa (Oct 30, 2013)

A Brooch - or watch fob.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

jmm1 said:


> chocko said:
> 
> 
> > jmm1 said:
> ...


Same object


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

A kettle?

Mike


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Is it one of those metal Turtle ashtrays? Not seen one of those in years!


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

kevkojak said:


> Is it one of those metal Turtle ashtrays? Not seen one of those in years!


No ,and not a kettle


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't know exactly waht it's called, but I definitely saw one in the Flying Saucer when I was abducted by those aliens :focus:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Is it used for casting


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

mcb2007 said:


> Is it used for casting


No


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Is it the top off a fancy walking stick


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

mcb2007 said:


> Is it the top off a fancy walking stick


No


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver plated scrotum? :bad:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Who. Me? said:


> Silver plated scrotum? :bad:


UM.........NO


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Is it a mortar


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Is it... bigger than a bread box?

Later,

William


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> Is it... bigger than a bread box?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


How big is your bread box?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

chocko said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Is it... bigger than a bread box?
> ...


14" x 10" x 10".

Later,

William


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Timez Own said:


> Is it a mortar


Not a mortar ( as in bombs) or mortar as in mortar and pestle .


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> chocko said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry no


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Is it a cars 'hood ornament'? Looking upside-down it sort of reminded me of the leaping Jaguar (only not leaping!)


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Horse brass


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

mcb2007 said:


> Horse brass


Not a horse brass or cars 'hood ornament'


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Doing my head in ,is it off a samurai sword


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

mcb2007 said:


> Doing my head in ,is it off a samurai sword


No .not off a samurai sword


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Is it involved in a ritual? Possibly sacrificial


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Timez Own said:


> Is it involved in a ritual? Possibly sacrificial


No


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Medicinal then? To collect blood whilst letting?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Timez Own said:


> Medicinal then? To collect blood whilst letting?


No


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The shining ligfht came again last night, and I nearly saw it again, but Mrs Mel held me down and prevented the aliens from abducting me again1 :lol:

It is there, in that Flying Saucer - - - :wallbash:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

a pin cushion


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Looks like some kind of knackered central heating boiler.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I know - it`s a thingy


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

a horse's hoof or some animal in a silver mount :thumbup:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Could it be a pair of nutcrackers or a spoon or some other sort of kitchen implement? The 1st pic looks like it might be a bowl/dish of some sort (the bowl of the spoon or which the nut could potentially sit in) - this also looks worn so it seems to have had a lot of use; the 2nd pic looks sort of walnutish (as well as brainish) hence the nutcracker suggestion? As you can probably tell I haven't got a clue!

If it's not a nutcracker then it could well be a widget or a throbble grommet - it's hard to tell the difference between the two at the best of times but nigh on impossible from close up pictures.

Can we have another clue please?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Is it a ink blotter?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

None of the aforesaid ,

The object is 28 cm tall overall

As for you Mell you MUST be on a different planet. Maybe planet Timex lol


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Some form of candlestick?


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Is it a silver bowl.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Gah, this is like Ask the Family and the intro sequence of Thunderbirds rolled into one .............................


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

...Reckon its an ornate mahl stick. What is a mahl stick- answers to...........


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

trackrat said:


> Is it a silver bowl.


Not a candlestick or silver bowl .

New photo to follow later.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

It's for casting you pour hot metal or liquid etc into it ?


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

TASTING CUP OR TASTEVIN


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Come on it's obvious ( only kidding )


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Vintage chocolate mold cast Embossing patterns etc ?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Is it a door knocker


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Some sort of incense burner?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Is it a door/drawer handle?


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

A seal (for sealing letters/documents with wax etc)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Raptor said:


> Is it a door knocker


I like that guess, It sounds plausible.

Later,

William


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

chocko said:


> I will say again object is overall 11" 28 cm tall overall


I will say again object is overall 11" tall


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

In that case it's a candle stick holder lol


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Is it a door escutcheon plate?


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

chocko said:


> chocko said:
> 
> 
> > I will say again object is overall 11"	28 cm tall overall
> ...


So if it's that tall, how wide is it ?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

TMI


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

TMI?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Iceblue said:


> In that case it's a candle stick holder lol


No


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Raptor said:


> TMI?


To much information


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Raptor said:


> TMI?


Yes what does this mean. Chocko you beat me to it.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Is it a letter box plate?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

It's a magnet


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Japanese bronze censer or just a censer


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Is it a cast sundial?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

mcb2007 said:


> Japanese bronze censer or just a censer


ã„ã„ãˆ


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Is it a cast sundial?


Nope


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chocko said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Japanese bronze censer or just a censer
> ...


Very good


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Is it a trivet?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

ç«‹ç‰© æ-¥è¼ªã®å‰ç«‹


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

mcb2007 said:


> ç«‹ç‰© æ-¥è¼ªã®å‰ç«‹


No. Lol


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

This is doing my nut in, got four of us here

trying to figure this out.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Japanese bronze mirror?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Not Japanese


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Chinese mirror?


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Indian mirror

Lol


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It's a mirador!

A very, very small mirador. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Raptor said:


> This is doing my nut in, got four of us here
> 
> trying to figure this out.


It's a nightmare , I don't even want the watch !

It's a Chinese cannonball mould


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Is it for heating oriental tea pot


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

No


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

In the interests of Science, truth and understanding, I removed the Aluminium foil from my beanie hat (just for a minute or two - - it was needing changed anyway) and the voices told me they might come again tonight, so I'l ask Flangbrocket, he's the frienly alien, what it is whilst they're collecting the samples again!

I've seen it I tell youm it's just next to the whatyamacallit on the thingummyjig :yes:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Belt buckle


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I know, it's a Moche Warrior Insignia.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

No


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

chocko said:


> No


Damn, thought I had it there.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The top off a very short walking stick?

Candle snuffer?

An annoying brass thingumajig?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

It's the chinese symbol for long Iife


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Not Chinese


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Korean


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Ankh.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Wind chime.

Later,

William


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I will soldier on chocko


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> I will soldier on chocko


Picture disappeared ?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Aliens finished with Mel now starting on the forum


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Did you make it in an art class and you want us to name it?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

I did not make it ,I have to do some work on it .


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

a gong


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I have waited this long before commenting because I've already won quite a few freebies on here, and just wanted someone else to get one for a change.

Anyway, it's part of a suit of armour.

I will PM you my address in a minute so you can send the Citizen on, cheers mate.

:lol:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Chastity belt


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Davey P said:


> I have waited this long before commenting because I've already won quite a few freebies on here, and just wanted someone else to get one for a change.
> 
> Anyway, it's part of a suit of armour.
> 
> ...


No


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Fanny Magnet?

Turkish coffee maker?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

fire tidy?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

rain totem ?

if so turn the bugger off !


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

A fancy door stop?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

chocko said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> > I have waited this long before commenting because I've already won quite a few freebies on here, and just wanted someone else to get one for a change.
> ...


I reject this answer, and claim my prize :taz:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Chocko, has anyone been close?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

At this stage, I think if we saw a full image of the object we still wouldn't know what it was. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Does this object belong to you ?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> At this stage, I think if we saw a full image of the object we still wouldn't know what it was. :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I get the feeling when we find out what it is we are all

gonna kick ourselves.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Chocko, has anyone been close?


No


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Raptor said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > At this stage, I think if we saw a full image of the object we still wouldn't know what it was. :lol:
> ...


I think that most of us have seen one very similar but not one in the flesh


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

jmm1 said:


> Does this object belong to you ?


 No ,Wish it did .


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Mayan mask?

Ceremonial type mask.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Is it a ' Hookah '


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

jmm1 said:


> Is it a ' Hookah '


 No ,Can't stop laughing at this post


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

chocko said:


> jmm1 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a ' Hookah '
> ...


This is doing my tree in :wallbash: . I'll get 'Taffyman' to pop round to your house and cross your palm with silver :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Brass monkey.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Is it a bong?

Later,

William


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

A dragon


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

A button


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

You will get it now as this is best clue I can give



Who will be first and thanks all who took part

You must be spot on as there are 2 sorts


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

greek tragedy or greek comedy mask?


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

African elephant


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Samuari kabuto mask. Menpo is the mask


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Indian elephant


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Full english breakfast


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Is it a smoking pipe rest/stand


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Eygpt ion mask


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Han Solo's new suit


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Tampon dispenser


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

A cigar cutter said the wife.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Smoking monkey


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Try this


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Taylors dummy for strange little people (like what Mel sees)


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Oscar


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Bafta


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Timez Own said:


> Taylors dummy for strange little people (like what Mel sees)


No can't make it more simple


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Contact lense test dummy


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Timez Own said:


> Bafta


2


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Phantom of the opera mask


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Is it a BUDDA


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

jmm1 said:


> Is it a BUDDA


Noooooopooooooo


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Bafta comedy award?


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Tv


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Film


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Bafta welsh award


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

British academy award of film tv and arts or British academy Cymru awards

Am I close


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

wookie said:


> Bafta welsh award


Must be spot on


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Bafta Cymru award


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

BAFTA GURU


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

BAFTA Games award


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Is it a ladder, that attaches to the edge of the bath to help spiders out?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Do you need a year like 2012 as well


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

wookie said:


> Bafta Cymru award


AT LAST





PM name and addy please


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> British academy award of film tv and arts or British academy Cymru awards
> 
> Am I close


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Thomasr said:


> Is it a ladder, that attaches to the edge of the bath to help spiders out?


Now we have had the last picture it all makes sense.......well done! Lol


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Didn't know there was a bafta for being a country


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

S.... the bed. Well done to the winner.

Is there a consilation prize for the most attempts made.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank gawd for that , well done wookie, I will be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

jmm1 said:


> S.... the bed. Well done to the winner.
> 
> Is there a consilation prize for the most attempts made.


YES who would that be please count and let me know

List required (top2 please)


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

It took 12 pages, excellent comp Chocko


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Timez Own said:


> It took 12 pages, excellent comp Chocko


Thanks may do a hard one next time lol


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

chocko said:


> Timez Own said:
> 
> 
> > It took 12 pages, excellent comp Chocko
> ...


You can sod off, had the entire family on this for the last

few days and all while on holiday.

Harumph!


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chocko said:


> Timez Own said:
> 
> 
> > It took 12 pages, excellent comp Chocko
> ...


No no more please , lol


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

chocko said:


> jmm1 said:
> 
> 
> > S.... the bed. Well done to the winner.
> ...


We did all the hard work. You can do the counting. :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

See, I was right :yes:

Bravery Award From Taucentaurian Aliens (BAFTA)

ldman:


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Congratulations to Chocko n a great competition. It was so random I couldn't even hazard a guess.


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

nut cracker


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Wookie_66 said:


> nut cracker


Are we still going, lol.

Ok

An octopus eating sausages whilst making love to a cement mixer (obviously the mixer is a petrol one)


----------



## bofff (Oct 8, 2013)

mortar


----------

